# What Which Purdy brushes is similar to Nylon peacock brush



## BOB WEST (Nov 26, 2012)

I am just wondering which purdya brush is similar to the Nylon Peacock


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

:blink::blink:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

chrisn said:


> :blink::blink:


:001_unsure: :confused1:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Obviously you guys don't know as much about brushes as you'd like to think.

Those of us who do know, know that the Nylon peacock falls somewhere between the Purdya Turkeyazz and Purdya Pheasantazz.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Both of which are really close to the Wootser Goosenutz.....


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

This is the time of year that there will probably be an abundance of the Purdya Turkeyazz.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Wootser Goosenutz are always hard to find.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Why not just buy a Peacock?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok guys. Who hacked Wolf's account ?


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

He is trying to increase posts..


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

They are the purdy one's....


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Ok guys. Who hacked Wolf's account ?


Seems the other mods have resulted in a corrupt file.


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

Wolfgang said:


> Both of which are really close to the Wootser Goosenutz.....


 

Which I assume are only sold in pairs.....:whistling2:


----------



## chris87654 (Apr 6, 2017)

*Purdy nylo peacock brush*

Old thread but good, simple question...



BOB WEST said:


> I am just wondering which purdya brush is similar to the Nylon Peacock


Surprised none of the pro painters responded. Several years ago, I found a 2" paint brush in the road near where I was working... could tell it was old by dried paint on the handle but black bristles were clean and like new. I'm not a pro, but it was BY FAR the best brush I've ever used in 45 years of DIY/job painting. Was stamped "Purdy nylo peacock" on handle. Never seen another 2" but bought three 3" off ebay for $9 each.. they're the same material. They're on ebay now (exorbitant prices), and listed as BLACK Nylox Peacock (Nylox not same), but Home Depot sells them - not sure if new ones are the same material. They hold a lot of paint, lay it down best, and clean up like new (sometimes I use/soak with "purple cleaner" wrapped in plastic bag with this), use a wire brush (easy going) with warm water, and it hasn't damaged the bristles after a couple years usage. This brush does not seem to wear out, but as said I'm not an every day painter. 

To answer your question, I don't know what might be same. There are also "hockey stick" NPs on ebay (never used one but may try some day). For some reason these are more expensive on ebay - not sure if because they're old/better material.

Here's a link to HD - first reviews I've ever seen on this brush
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Purdy-3-in-Nylox-Peacock-Flat-Trim-Brush-144316130/205871680


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

Wolfgang said:


> Both of which are really close to the Wootser Goosenutz.....


C'mon .... you know we don't use Goosenutz!!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Damn this is an old thread. If it's on the internet somewhere, it's there for eternity.


----------



## chris87654 (Apr 6, 2017)

May be old thread, but trying to find the best brush never gets old and I ran across one by accident (literally almost ran over it...). And I just bought a lot of 6 2.5" nylo-peacock brushes. I've got a good Wooster 4" (don't know type) but doesn't much matter as all I use 4" for is exterior siding (kind of slop, go, don't run, continue) which doesn't require much precision. I'd like to get a good sash brush - I have a Purdy XL which I think is too stiff... 

Didn't mean to go on - I'll look elsewhere for good brush recommends, but wanted to address this nylo-peacock question. After my experience with them, and after reading those two HD reviews, I'm surprised more pros didn't respond about this. I spent a lot of money looking for a good brush and never found any as good as the np.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

a good brush is forever i suppose!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

PACman said:


> a good brush is forever i suppose!


That sounds like a song title. Nicely done. Now you just need to write the song.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

hee hee. She said peacock.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PACman said:


> a good brush is forever i suppose!


Just like this thread.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Eagle Cap Painter said:


> Katy Perry - Peacock (Music Video) - YouTube




Do people actually pay money for such as that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

slinger58 said:


> Do people actually pay money for such as that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might if she showed her breasts.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

PACman said:


> I might if she showed her breasts.




That's two threads you've turned to sex. You hit a dry spell of late, PAC?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I can't imagine using a brush I found on the road for anything other than an exterior prime brush.

SW had there Pro Show in Seattle this week and Purdy had a woman at their booth who was making brushes. Since I have zero interest in using Purdy brushes I didn't bother watching or asking any questions about the process.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

